# TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!



## Heiko (17 Februar 2011)

*Smartphone-Nutzer und ein unerklärlicher Posten auf der Handyrechnung?*

*Nutzen Sie verschiedene Apps die mit Werbebannern gespickt sind?*

Nationales TV-Magazin sucht betroffene Smartphone-User die in die App-Zock-Falle getappt sind.
Wir wollen mit Ihnen über Ihre Erfahrungen und Ihre unerklärliche Rechnung sprechen.

Meldungen bitte direkt an [email protected] oder zunächst an uns unter [email protected]


----------



## marion.kuckuck (6 März 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Das ist totaler Betrug. Kann man da nicht irgendetwas machen? Ich werde die 2,99€ nicht bezahlen. Ich werde kämpfen. An alle Betroffenen, bitte meldet Euch sofort bei Eurem Mobilfunkanbieter und storniert das für die Zukunft :wall:


----------



## Heiko (7 März 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

"Für die Zukunft stornieren" ist eher schwer möglich.


----------



## feneqfox (16 März 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

ich bin ebenfalls in die falle getappt, habe mich aber mit einer 01805-nummer abmelden lassen und das komplette gespräch mit namen der firma und der mitarbeiterin mit dem handy aufgenommen. vielleichts hilft es wem.


----------



## kiphase (17 März 2011)

*ABO Falle Championship-Quiz ( Planet 49 MindMatics)*

Hallo,
bin auch ohne es zu merken auf diese ABo Falle reingefallen und es wird wöchendlich € 4,99 über die Handyrechnung abgebucht.
Dahinter steckt die Firma:
MindMatics AG
Marcel-Breuer-Str. 18
8807 München
Über die Rufnummer 089954297333 kann man diese Abos kündigen und zur Sicherheit auch noch per eMail unter: Champions-Quiz Service Team [[email protected]]
Geld zurück geht nur über einen Anwalt.


----------



## asanin (19 März 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,

Heute erhielt ich ebenfalls eine sms (Absender 1232111), in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich bei "mobileandmore GmbH" angeblich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe, und man meine Handy- Karte mit 4,99 € belastet wurde.

Nachdem ich ein wenig im Internet recherchierte fand ich Eure Seite.
Ich blieb nicht untätig und informierte umgehend meinen Netzbetreiber, der aber weder die Kosten hierfür zurückbuchen, noch meine Rufnummer für Abbuchungen dieser Firma sperren konnte.

Nach einigen Recherchen fand ich jedoch den Sitz sowie die Festnetznummer von "mobileandmore" heraus. 
Wer also von Euch Betroffenen nicht die teure Hotline mit der 0180-5er Nummer anrufen möchte, wird hier Erfolg haben:

040-23706402

Postanschrift:
MAM mobileandmore GmbH
Postfach 103025
20021 Hamburg

Mein Gespräch mit dem Mitarbeiter verlief jedoch negativ. Zwar kündigte man umgehend dieses angeblich abgeschlossene Abo, die 4,99 € sind jedoch weg und ich würde sie auch nicht zurückbekommen, da ich ja angeblich dieses kostenpflichtige Abo abgeschlossen habe.

Als ich dieses jedoch dementierte und mich über eine solche Handhabung beschwerte,  nahm mein Gesprächspartner sogleich eine kontroverse Haltung ein und meinte, dass man ein Surfprotokoll meines Handys angefertigt habe, in dem man mir nachweisen könne, dass ich dieses Abo ausdrücklich gebucht habe.

Angeblich sei auch ein Abschuss dieses Vertrages nicht einmal aus "Versehen" möglich, da man 2 mal gefragt würde, ob man dieses Abo tatsächlich buchen wolle, welches zusätzlich mit einer ausdrücklichen Bestätigung des Preises, sowie des Mindestalters von 16 Jahren einhergehen würde.

Somit forderte ich also dieses angebliche Protokoll an und ließ es mir an meine Email- Adresse schicken.
Hierin wurde mir also mitgeteilt, dass ich um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit dieses Abo gebucht habe. Angeblich soll ich mir auf erotic4handy.de ein ganz bestimmtes Video leicht bekleideter Damen angesehen und anschließend das Paket Teen Tube gebucht haben. Dieses mir angeblich angesehene Video wurde mir in der mail beschrieben, sowie der entsprechende Link hinzugefügt, den ich selbstverständlich NICHT öffnete. Zum Abschluss dieses Abovertrages habe ich angeblich 2 mal meine ausdrückliche Zustimmung bestätigen müssen. 
Und ein Widerspruch nach Fernabsatz sei schließlich auch nicht bei „mobileandmore“ eingegangen.

Fakt ist:
1.) Zum angegeben Zeitpunkt wurde mein Handy nicht von mir benutzt, es befand sich in meiner Hosentasche, die Tastensperre wurde von mir erst nach Eingang besagter sms gelöst. 

2.) Weitere Personen haben keinen Zugang zu meinem Handy, es ist PIN- geschützt, auch betätige ich nach jedem Gebrauch die Tastensperre und an meine Hosentasche kommt niemand.

3.) Ein Abo wurde von mir NICHT abgeschlossen, weder zu diesem, noch zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt..! Auch benutzte ich mein Handy noch NIE, um damit im Internet zu surfen.

4.) Ich habe mir zur Sicherheit in meinem Handy den Verlauf von eventuellen Internetseite angesehen. Dieser wird gespeichert, würde ich damit online gehen. Dieser Verlauf war jedoch wie bereits erwartet, LEER.

5.)Wie war das noch mal mit dem Video der leicht bekleideten Mädels, die ich mir laut „mobileandmore GmbH“ angeblich ansehe..?? <-- sorry, aber ich bin 56 Jahre… weiblich…. und verheiratet… <-- und kann mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären, wie diese Behauptung zustande kommt.…

Auch wenn ich bereits bei „mobileandmore“ erreicht konnte, dass dieses Abo umgehend gekündigt wurde, so werde ich diesen Vorfall nicht so ohne weiteres auf sich beruhen lassen.

Man kann nichts kündigen, was man nicht abgeschlossen hat.
Nach Fernabsatz muss nach jedem Abschluss oder auch Vertrag eine Auftragsbestätigung erfolgen, der man innerhalb 14 Tagen widersprechen kann.
Es kam keine Auftragsbestätigung, sondern nur per sms der Hinweis, dass 4,99 € abgebucht wurden.  Und jenes zu einem Zeitpunkt, in dem ich im Garten stand und Wäsche aufhängte..!

Und es erscheint mir doch sehr seltsam, dass man mir diese recht lange mail noch WÄHREND meines Gespräches mit „mobileandmore“ zusandte. Das bestätigt meinen Verdacht, dass es sich hierbei um eine bereits vorgefertigte Massenmail handelt.

Wenn man auf diese Art und Weise viele weitere Prepaid- Kartenbesitzer abzockt, summiert sich das möglicherweise zu einem rentablen Geschäft….

Ich werde diesen Vorfall in jedem Fall der für meinen Wohnort zuständigen Verbraucherzentrale melden.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 März 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Auffallend ist, dass von dieser Form der Abzocke besonders oft die Besitzer von Prepaid-Karten betroffen sind. Bei dieser Bezahlform ist es besonders schwer (bzw. fast unmöglich), das abgebuchte Geld wieder zurück zu holen.

Da es eigentlich keine Möglichkeiten gibt, anhand der Mobilfunknummer rückzuschließen, ob hinter dem Anschluß ein Festvertrag oder ein Prepaid steht, kommt man hier schon ins Grübeln, wie es eigentlich diesen dubiosen Netzbetreibern und "Dienstleistern" immer wieder möglich ist, so gezielt die Besitzer von Prepaid-Handys abzuzocken.

Selbst, wenn die betreffende Telefonnummer bei irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen "verbrannt" wurde, ist auch hier nicht recht erklärbar, woher der Dienstleister wissen kann, dass es sich um Prepaid handelt.

Das würde aber bei konsequent-logischem Denken nur eine Schlussfolgerung zulassen. Nämlich dass unter Umständen manche Mobilfunk-Provider entweder Datenlecks haben oder sogar ganz gezielt die Daten von Prepaid-Usern an solche Klabauterunternehmen weiter verkaufen.

Klingt verschwörungstheoretisch, aber inzwischen habe ich in diesen Bereichen der TK-Kriminalität schon so viele Pferde kotzen sehen, dass mich das ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr groß wundern würde.

Will sagen: wer eine Prepaid-Karte hat, ist offenbar Freiwild für Abzocker. Man sollte besonders bei Prepaid unbedingt 0900- und sonstige Fremdleistungen sperren. Wenn der Provider behauptet, das ginge nicht, sollte man besonders misstrauisch werden.


----------



## Diane (21 März 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Hallo, 
ich bin auch in die Abofalle geraten, ohne das ich es bemerkt habe. Erst als ich meine Mobilfunkrechnung am vergangenen Freitag erhielt, fiehl mir ein Posten auf mit dem ich nix anfangen konnte, die Kosten belaufen sich auf 19,96€. Natürlich habe ich sofort mein Mobilfunkbetreiber angerufen und habe gefragt für was das Geld sein soll. Weiter helfen konnten die mir nur bedingt, ich bekam lediglich die Rufnummer 01805807749 der Firma um mein bestehendes Abo zu kündigen. Das Gespräch verlief ähnlich wie bei "asanin". Nun kommt aber nochmal ein Betrag von 4,99€ dazu, da ja bereits eine neue Woche angebrochen war, also belaufen sich die Kosten mittlerweile auf 24.95€ für nix und wieder nix. :wall:
Vom Mobilfunkbetreiber kommt wenig Hilfe, dass einzigste was möglich war, war das ich ein Formular zugeschickt bekommen habe, um einen Drittzugang auf meine Rechnung sperren zulassen. 
Ansonsten kann man sich sein Geld nur über einen Anwalt zurück holen, der kostet dann nochmal extra und wenn man Pech hat zieht die Firma ihren Kopf aus der Schlinge und man hat die Prozesskosten am Hals.:motz:


----------



## Captain Picard (21 März 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



Diane schrieb:


> Vom Mobilfunkbetreiber kommt wenig Hilfe,


Die profitieren davon. Warum sollten sie also hilfsbereit sein? 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...s-opfer-den-anwalt-bezahlen-2.html#post334325

http://www.swr.de/marktcheck/multim...336/nid=2249336/did=7588740/80n41f/index.html


> Abofalle Mobiltelefon Teure Klicks
> 
> Immer öfter fangen sich ahnungslose Mobiltelefonkunden teure Abonnements ungewollt über ihr Smartphone ein. Der Weg zum ungewollten Abo führt über Werbung, die immer wieder bei kostenlosen Applikationen auftaucht. Wer sich die anschaut, ist oft nur noch einen Klick von der Abofalle entfernt. In der Telefonrechnung stehen dann Posten wie „Mehrwertdienste“.* Und die großen Telefonanbieter kassieren bei dem Geschäft scheinbar kräftig mit.*


*nicht scheinbar sondern mit Sicherheit*


----------



## asphyxie (30 März 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

vielen dank asanin für die telefonnummer von mam. 
mein sohn (13) hat gestern abend um 21 uhr eine sms bekommen in der stand, das 4,99 für die dienste von mam abgebucht wurden.
als ich gerade eben angerufen habe, kam während des gespräches die sms für die abo kündigung... auf anfrage wo er dieses abo abgeschlossen habe, sagte man mir, das er am 16.3. um 23:30 auf einer erotikseite videos downgeloadet hat. sie hätten alles protokolliert. 
was natürlich nicht sein kann! weder hat mein sohn einen eigenen laptop bzw internetzugang, noch war er an dem tag so spät wach. 
ausserdem sind diverse sachen bei uns geschützt! 


der brief an die verbraucherschutzzentrale wird aufgesetzt.

ich hoffe, das diesen  menschen bald das handwerk gelegt wird!!!!!

gruss

asphyxie


----------



## 14fabi14 (2 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Leute ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich weiß das ,dass wasdie machen eine schweinerei ist aber können die nicht´s mehr machen wenn man die Handy nummer ändert.???

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:21:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:19:08 ----------

Reeicht es nicht wenn man die Handy nummer Ändert oder heben die dann immmer noch 4,99€ von meinem handy konto ab???


----------



## Goblin (2 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



> Reeicht es nicht wenn man die Handy nummer Ändert


Glaube nicht ?! Der Vertragsinhaber bleibt ja gleich ?! Weiss jemand näheres dazu ?


----------



## Reducal (2 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



14fabi14 schrieb:


> Reeicht es nicht wenn man die Handy nummer Ändert


Wie soll das gehen? Das ist nicht gratis und kann bei Vertragskunden wie eine "Weiterleitung" gesehen werden. Die alte Nummer bleibt bei Vertragskunden vorerst noch mit der neuen Nummer verbunden. Bei Prepaid ist es mMn einfacher - neue Nummer = neuer Vertrag!


----------



## iveone (3 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

hallo,
ich habs zuerst nicht geglaubt, was passierte als ich meine prepaid karte aufgeladen hab:unzufrieden: seit freitag bekomm ich jeden tag eine sms von der nr. 33233 mit immer wieder dem gleichen text, teste deinen iq und so weiter und wunderte mich wieso,obwohl ich selten telefonierte oder sms verschickte dieses wochenende warum ich heute am sonntag nur noch 1 nochwas drauf hatte obwohl ich freitag 15 euro aufgeladen habe. 4 sms ja, sogar manchmal 2 am tag und für jede sms die ich von den erhalten hab, haben die 3,99 oder 4,99 von meiner karte abgebucht. ich wunder mich seit paar wochen aber erst heute habe ich es wirklich real wahrgenommen, das das ja abzocker sind... ich bin unheimlich wütend... und weiß auch gar nicht wie sowas zu satnde komm kann!!! ich fing es eben an zu ergooglen... wap.iqmenia.mobil war der link den sie immer mitschicken...vllt. lohnt sich diese ansammlung hier ja wirklich aber die kohle ist wohl weg. ich habe nummern rausbekomm und werde mir morgen einen freund kommen lassen, der da gerne mal mit seinen worten anrufen darf...ich bin sehr gespannt was dann apssiert und wie die reagieren:cry: was kann man noch tun?


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

http://www.iq-mania.de/lp/meiniq_orange/index.php?source=yahoo_meiniq_orange&OVRAW=iq%20test&OVKEY=iq%20test&OVMTC=standard&OVADID=41416003531&OVKWID=269424974531&OVCAMPGID=740224531&OVADGRPID=17349808919


iveone schrieb:


> was kann man noch tun?


Vielleicht einfach kündigen? 





> Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH  Pfuelstrasse 5  10997 Berlin   Support: [email protected]  Telefon:   01805 035318 (0,14 EUR/Min. Festnetz 42Cent/min Mobilfunk)  Fax: 01805  035319 (0,14 EUR/Min. Festnetz 42Cent/min Mobilfunk)


Merkbefreite Wutanrufe beim Support bringen zumeist nicht einmal Genugtuung.

Der Anbieter ist hier nicht unbekannt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...rch-guerilla-mobile-gmbh-alias-mobilespy.html


----------



## celine89 (5 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Durch Zufall schaue ich gestern auf meinen bereits gekündigten vertrag wo ich mtl noch Grundgebühr bezahlen muss & sehe eine Abbuchung von 32.89 € von guillera Mobile.
Auf Nachfrage bei meinem Mobilfunkanbieter kam nur, sie könnten da nichts machen, aus gesetzlichen Gründen sind sie dazu verpflichtet die Summen von meiner Handyrechnung abzubuchen.
Mein Freund ( gleicher haushalt ) hat das selbe von Carmunity & MobileandMore.
Jeden Monat 19.96€ von beiden Anbietern und das seit 6 Monaten.
Auf Nachfrage hieße es, es wurde sich ein Erotikfilm runtergeladen mit leicht bekleideten Frauen... :-p bla bla bla.
Also haben uns 3 Firmen abezockt ud man kann gr nichts tun?
Ich will auf jeden Fall mein Geld zurück von den letzten 6 Monaten.
Wir haben einen schaden dadurch über 300€:wall::wall::wall:
Akte 20.11 brachte letzte Woche etwas ähnliches im TV, vll solote man die mal eischalten ...!!


----------



## tuce G. (5 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

hallo 
als ich heute auf mein handy sah hatte ich 3 Nachrichten in den stand 
von der nummer 1232111

E-plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99euro für die nutzung der premium-dienstes von burda wireless gmbH berechnet.
bei fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den partner 


ich verstehe es gar nicht 
ich weiß nicht wieso das alles abgezogen wurde 
obwohl ich gar nicht auf so welche seiten gehe 
oder ich gebe meine nummer auch nicht internet seiten 

könnt ihr mir bitte helfen 

mit freundlichen grüßen :
Tuce g.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Für TK-Kunden mit Prepaid-Karten gibt es da praktisch keine Abhilfe.

Kompetente Auskunft darüber, warum das so ist, erteilt sicher gern die Pressestelle des Bundesministeriums für Wirtschaft.

BMWi - Pressekontakt


> Ansprechpartner Presse und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
> 
> Pressestelle
> Telefon: 030 18 615-6121 oder -6131
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



tuce G. schrieb:


> E-plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99euro für die nutzung der premium-dienstes von *burda wireless gmbH* berechnet..


Zu dem Thema gibt es  einen längeren Thread >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ste-und-dialer/54730-burda-wireless-gmbh.html


----------



## Goblin (5 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Es sind irgendwie nur Prepaid-Karten betroffen. Man kann ja so ohne Weiteres an der Telefonnummer nicht erkennen ob es eine Pre oder Postpaid-Karte ist. Alles sehr merkwürdig. Es geht natürlich auch ins Geld sich wegen solchen Deppen immer eine neue Sim zu kaufen


----------



## Harry K (9 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

beim überprüfen meiner T-Mobile Rechnung fiel mir ein betrag (19,95) auf, der mir monatlich von der Firma MAM Mobileandmore berechnet wird.
Keine Ahnung was das sein sollte, also habe ich die Firma gegoogelt und so erfahren das ich wohl Opfer einer üblen abzocke geworden bin.:wall:
Als erstes habe ich nun bei T-mobile eine Abbuchungssperre für Drittanbieter einrichten lassen. Das ging sofort per Hotline.
Der Kundendienstmitarbeiter hat mir dann auch gleich geraten die Firma ausfindig zu machen und eine Rückforderung von mir bereits geleisteten Beträgen zu fordern. 
Des weiteren soll ich auf einer Auftragsbestätigung und einem Protokoll des "Abschlusses", mit Datum,Portal und Art der Leistung, bestehen. 
Da ich nie eine/n "Auftrag - Abo - oder ähnliches" abgeschlossen, geschweige denn bestätigt habe kann es logischerweise auch keinerlei rechtsgültige Aufzeichnung darüber geben. 
Demzufolge kann auch keine Leistung der Firma erbracht worden sein, weswegen mir meine "Beiträge" auf jeden Fall erstatten werden müssen. Ansonsten würde das den Tatbestand des Betrugs erfüllen....
Diesen Anspruch soll ich hartnäckig vertreten, falls nötig auch durch einen Anwalt. Scheinbar sind T-mobile mehrere Fälle bekannt die mit eben dieser Vorgehensweise Erfolg hatten.
Ich werde das nun mal Schritt für Schritt befolgen und dann das Ergebnis nachreichen...


----------



## Captain Picard (9 April 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



Harry K schrieb:


> beim überprüfen meiner T-Mobile Rechnung fiel mir ein betrag (19,95) auf, der mir monatlich von der Firma MAM Mobileandmore berechnet wird.


Das  Thema MAM ist bekannt  ( auch wenn  es die Forensuche nicht findet... )
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...y-abo-von-videoportal-access-kuendigen-6.html


----------



## ukaya (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Also ich habe auch eben die Nummer von VideoportalAccess angerufen, gesagt dass ich halt ein Abo kündigen möchte. Dann wollte er die Nummer haben. Daraufhin meinte er, dass bei Ihnen diese Nummer nicht registriert ist. Danach hat der "Kundenbetreuer" mich am Telefon zur Sau gemacht, sich total unverschämt benommen und mich dann auch noch beleidigt.!


Was soll das ?!:wall:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



ukaya schrieb:


> Was soll das ?


Das sagt doch einiges über die Seriosität des Anbieters aus, oder? Der Caller konnte deine Nummer nicht finden, also fühlte er sich wohl zum xten Mal verar...


----------



## Chrille (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



Diane schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auch in die Abofalle geraten, ohne das ich es bemerkt habe. Erst als ich meine Mobilfunkrechnung am vergangenen Freitag erhielt, fiehl mir ein Posten auf mit dem ich nix anfangen konnte, die Kosten belaufen sich auf 19,96€. Natürlich habe ich sofort mein Mobilfunkbetreiber angerufen und habe gefragt für was das Geld sein soll. Weiter helfen konnten die mir nur bedingt, ich bekam lediglich die Rufnummer 01805807749 der Firma um mein bestehendes Abo zu kündigen. Das Gespräch verlief ähnlich wie bei "asanin". Nun kommt aber nochmal ein Betrag von 4,99€ dazu, da ja bereits eine neue Woche angebrochen war, also belaufen sich die Kosten mittlerweile auf 24.95€ für nix und wieder nix. :wall:
> Vom Mobilfunkbetreiber kommt wenig Hilfe, dass einzigste was möglich war, war das ich ein Formular zugeschickt bekommen habe, um einen Drittzugang auf meine Rechnung sperren zulassen.
> Ansonsten kann man sich sein Geld nur über einen Anwalt zurück holen, der kostet dann nochmal extra und wenn man Pech hat zieht die Firma ihren Kopf aus der Schlinge und man hat die Prozesskosten am Hals.:motz:





Ich hab auch schon seit 4 monaten von web abo smsen immer beträge von 16,00€uro aber ich hab keine ahnung was das ist.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



Chrille schrieb:


> > web abo smsen
> 
> 
> hab keine ahnung was das ist.


Um einnorden zu können, was bei die schief läuft, solltest du etwas mehr Butter bei die Fische geben. Mit den Schlagwörtern "web abo smsen" gibt es mehrere Anbieter, über die man so eine Buchung dann auch wieder kündigen kann (NetMobile, Burda Wireless, Buongiorno, usw.)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Unbedingt den Grundsatzartikel lesen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Variante 2
> Später zanken.
> Um sich Sperre, Kündigung und Schadenersatz für die restliche Laufzeit zu ersparen, erhebt man zwar Einwendungen (kündigt für die Zukunft) zahlt aber unter Vorbehalt. Am Ende der Laufzeit rechnet man dann mit den Gebühren des letzten Monates auf. Vorteil: Man streitet nur um die „Drittanbieterentgelte“ und spart sich den Rattenschwanz um den Restvertrag.


----------



## tunnelbear (26 Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Hallo,
ich habe das erste mal im April auf meiner Telefonrechnung von O2 eine Abbuchung über einen Betrag von 3,50 Euro durch eine Firma namens Bango gefunden.
Daraufhin habe ich mich mit O2 in Verbindung gesetzt und denen erklärt das ich die Firma nicht kenne und dort auch nichts bestellt oder gekauft habe und ich das Geld zurück haben möchte.
Man hat meinem Wunsch entsprochen und das Geld war auf der aktuellen Rechnung gutgeschrieben.
Leider gab es wieder eine  neue Abbuchung von dieser Firma.
Ich konnte mich daran erinnern eine SMS in englischer Sprache bekommen habe mit der Aufforderung auf diese SMS zu antworten wenn ich das Abo abschließen möchte.
Das habe ich natürlich nicht getan sondern sie SMS kurzer Hand gelöscht und gedacht das hätte sich erledigt.
Aber leider war das nicht der Fall.
Auf nachfrage bei O2 ob ich meinen Telefonanschluß gegen Drittanbieter sperren lassen kann, sagte man mir das dies nicht geht.
Wann wird endlich diesen Berügern das Handwerk gelegt?
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrunrgen mit Bango gemacht?

Lg tunnelbear


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



tunnelbear schrieb:


> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrunrgen mit Bango gemacht?


Ja, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...-abo-falle-bei-bango-net.html?highlight=bango



tunnelbear schrieb:


> Wann wird endlich diesen Betrügern das Handwerk gelegt?


Es ist schlichtweg (zumindest hier in Deutschland) niemand da, der etwas dagegen unternehmen könnte. Apropos unternehmen - würden so innovative Unternehmen wie Telfonica (O2) nicht den Betrügern dabei hilfreich sein, die Beute zu sichern, dann gäbe es den Mist gar nicht.



tunnelbear schrieb:


> Leider gab es wieder eine  neue Abbuchung von dieser Firma.


Ist ja logisch! Das Abonnement ist ja nicht gekündigt worden. Wie das geht, steht im anderen Thread.


----------



## Gloominess (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Kann mir vllt jemand helfen ich suche Leute die von Erotikdating.tv eine oder mehrere sms bekommen haben ohne sich je auf dieser seite angemeldet zu haben.
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein sms abo das auf dem Handy meines Lebensgefährten aktiv ist und wir wissen nicht wie das entstanden sein soll da er sich nie auf so einer seite angemeldet hat.


----------



## Goblin (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

Lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60983-erotikdating-profil-loeschen.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/63346-abofalle-erotikdating-tv-getappt.html


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



Gloominess schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hierbei um ein sms abo ...


Ist das überhaupt ein "sms abo"? Oder bekommt er nur kostenlose Nachrichten?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



Goblin schrieb:


> Es sind irgendwie nur Prepaid-Karten betroffen.


Nein, nur sind die "Rechnungs-"Kunden in der komfortableren Situation, sich besser wehren zu können. Zumindest ist es einfacher, eine Buchung eher erkennen und darauf reagieren zu können, weil im Buchungstext die Daten für den Support des Drittanbieters stehen.


----------



## Gloominess (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt ein "sms abo"? Oder bekommt er nur kostenlose Nachrichten?




Wenn man diese sms öffnet steht da nur "Buchung erfolgreich" das wars er bekommt auch keine anderen sms ausser diesen.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*



Gloominess schrieb:


> > Buchung erfolgreich
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


....na dann lass dich mal überraschen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: TV-Redaktion sucht Geschädigte!*

@ Gloominess, ich schlage vor, wir führen die Diskussion mit deinem Problem im Nachbarthread weiter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/63346-abofalle-erotikdating-tv-getappt-2.html#post338309


----------



## Tagesfalter (21 Juni 2011)

Habe meine Händyrechnung bekommen und muss wegen einer Nummer 88028, 25 Eu bezahlen an angeblich verschickten sms.
Wem ist es ähnlich gegangen und was kann ich machen damit mir das nicht nochmal passiert.
ich wüsste auch nichts was ich abgeschlossen oder bestätigt haben soll.
das wird immer schlimmer mit der Abzocke.


----------

